# Retaining wall in prokon شرح الجدران الاستنادية في برنامج بروكون



## حسان2 (5 يونيو 2010)

*شرح شامل لدراسة وتصميم الجدران الاستنادية في برنامج prokon *​
*الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
بالتأكيد لست خير من يشرح مثل هذا البرنامج ولكنني أحاول أن أساهم قليلا فيما يفيد الكثير من الأخوات والأخوة وبناء على رغبتهم وسأحاول أن يكون هذا الشرح شاملا لكل كبيرة وصغيرة في دراسة الجدران الاستنادية في PROKON 
*

*مقدمة:*

[Bفي البداية لا بد من التعريف بامكانيات برنامج prokon في مجال الجدران الاستنادية وكيفية عمله:
يتيح هذا البرنامج امكانية دراسة عدة أنواع من الجدران الاستنادية الخرسانية وهي:
1-	الجدران الاستنادية الظفرية
2-	الجدران الاستنادية المستندة استنادا بسيطا "في طرفيها العلوي والسفلي"
3-	الجدران الاستنادية الظفرية والمسنودة من أعلاها "موثوقة عند القاعدة ومستندة عند القمة مثل جدران الأقبية مثلا"
ويقوم البرنامج بدراسة توازن الجدار على القلب والانزلاق والاجهادات على التربة تحت القاعدة وتحليله وايجاد العزوم والقص في المقاطع الحرجة للجدار وقاعدته ومن ثم حساب التسليح اللازم لها
ويمكن استعمال البرنامج لدراسة توازن جدار كتلي وفي هذه الحالة يمكن الاستفادة من نتائج التحليل واجراء التصميم خارجه, وبالتالي هنا ليجب اهمال النتائج التي يعطيها للتسليح "اذا أن البرنامج في الأصل مصمم لدراسة جدران خرسانية مسلحة"
][/B]

*الكودات التي يدعمها البرنامج:*​
*هي:
1-	الكود الأمريكي ACI 318 2005 
2-	الكود البريطاني BS 8110 97 
3-	الأوروبي Euro code 2 1992 
4-	الهندي IS 456 2000 
وكثير من الكودات الأخرى ولكن ليس بينها أي كود عربي
*

*النظريات المتاحة في البرنامج لحساب ضغط التربة:*


*ويتيح البرنامج استعمال احدى النظريتين الشهيرتين المتعلقتين بحساب ضغط التربة الايجابي والسلبي على الجدران الساندة وهما نظرية كولومب ونظرية رانكين ولمن يريد بعض التذكير بهاتين النظريتين والفرق بينهما وضعت في المرفقات ملفا باللغة العربية يشرح دراسة الجدران الاستنادية بشكل عام ويشرح أسس هاتين النظريتين. "نظرية كولومب هي الأكثر شيوعا وينصح بها"
وهنا من المهم التذكير أن ضغط التربة على الجدران الاستنادية الظفرية والتي لا تتمتع بصلابة عالية "المبني على الوضعية التي يبدأ بها الجدار بالدوران حول قاعدته" هو الضغط اللذي يقوم البرنامج اوتوماتيكيا بحسابه "عامل الضغك الايجابي والسلبي" وفق أحد هاتين النظريتين, ولكن عندما يكون الجدار مسنودا من الأعلى مثل حالتي الاستناد البسيط أو الظفري ومستند من قمته أو جدار ذو صلابة عالية جدا بحيث ان شكل تشوه الجدار يختلف عن الفرضية السابقة أو لا يوجد احتمال لأي تشوه "ضغط التربة عند الراحة" فيتيح البرنامج للمستعمل تحديد عوامل الضغط الايجابي والسلبي حسب الحال كما يتيح امكانية استعمال ضغط منتظم على كامل ارتفاع الجدار أو ضغط متغير, وسأشرح كيفية استعمال هذه الامكانيات في حينه

أنواع الحمولات التي يمكن للبرنامج أن يتعامل معها :

*
*هي:
1-	ضغط التربة المذكور أعلاه مع امكانية اعتبار ميل التربة خلف الجدار
2-	حمولة موزعة بانتظام على التربة خلف الجدار "UNIFORM SURCHARGE"
3-	حمولة خطية موزعة بانتظام على قمة الجدار أو على التربة خلفه "LINEE SURCHARGE"
4-	حمولة مركزة على قمة الجدار أو على التربة خلفه "POINT SURCHARGE"
5-	حمولة خطية أفقية موزعة بانتظام على طول قمة الجدار
6-	الحمولة الناتجة عن وجود مياه جوفية بمستوى معين مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار احد حالتين: امكانية تسرب المياه تحت الجدار أو عدم وجود هذه الامكانية وساشرح كيف يتعامل البرنامج مع كليهما في حينه
7-	امكانية ادخال التأثير الزلزالي على الجدار

*​
*يتبع*​


----------



## حسان2 (5 يونيو 2010)

*الأخوات والأخوة الكرام*

*عند البدء بدراسة أي جدار استنادي باستعمال البروكون, فان الخطوة الأولى هي اختيار نوع الجدار اللذي نحن بصدده, من بين الأنواع المتاحة في البرنامج والتي سبق ذكرها, كما يلي:*




*والخطوة الثانية هي اختيار النظرية التي نريد من البرنامج استخدامها في حساب عوامل ضغط التربة :اذا كنا نريد من البرنامج القيام بذلك اوتوماتيكيا استنادا للمعطيات التي سندخلها فيما بعد" كما يلي:*









*ومن ثم يتم ادخال البعاد الهندسية للجدار وقاعدته والسن في حال وجوده, ويتم تحديد هذه الأبعاد مبدئيا من المستعمل استنادا للخبرة والتقديرات المستندة الى المبادئ التي تنصح بها الكودات او نتائج خبرات سابقة نجدها فيكثير من الكتب النظرية, وحتى لو تم ادخال أبعاد غير مناسبة فبعد اجراء التحليل للمرة الأولى وتقييم النتائج يمكن العودة لتغيير بعض القياسات ويمكن الاستعانة بالبرنامج نفسه لتحديد بعض القياسات الأخرى والتي سأتطرق اليها فيما بعد, والشكل التالي يوضح كل القياسات والادخالات الرئيسية اللازمة للبرنامج*




وفيما يلي توضيح للمعطيات والادخالات والمصطلحات الرئيسية التي يتعامل بها البرنامج 








*يتبع*​


----------



## حسان2 (5 يونيو 2010)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
في المرفقات ملف word يحوي شرح المصطلحات المستعملة في برنامج البروكون كما وردت في المشاركة السابقة ربما يفضل البعض قراءته بشكل أوضح


----------



## حسان2 (5 يونيو 2010)

*الأخوات والأخوة الكرام*​قبل اتمام مدخلات القياسات والحمولات المختلفة من المهم تحديد فيما اذا كنا نريد أخذ التأثيرات الزلزالية بالاعتبار ويتم ذلك كما يلي:



وعندها يجب ادخال قيم التسارع الأفقي والشاقولي حسب المنطقة الزلزالية والكود المتبع .... وتحدي فيما اذا كنا نعتبر الحمولات الحية في الحمولات المؤثرة في التأثير الزلزالي "يستعمل البرنامج معادلات Okabe-Monobe المستندة على نظرية كولومب لحساب عوامل الضغط المعدلة ويعتبر البرنامج أن الضغط الايجابي الاضافي الناتج عن التأثير الزلزالي يطبق على ارتفاع 60% من ارتفاع التربة خلف الجداروبالتالي تزيد بشكل فعال ذراع القوة المطبقة على الجدار, وكذلك كثافة المواد يعاد ضبطها مع (1-Kv) التسارع الشاقولي باتجاه الأعلى وبالتالي تنقص القوى المثبتة للجدار "وزن التربة ووزنه الذاتي" وفي حال استعمال الحمولات الحية في التأثير الزلزالي فان نفس عوامل الضغط المطبقة على الحمولات الميتة تطبق عليها
وهنا من المهم المرور على الفرضيات الأساسية في البرنامج:
1- البرنامج يعتبر واحدة الأطوال من الجدار في كل الحسابات
2- ضغط التربة الجانبي ووزنها ووزن الجدار الذاتي تعتبر حمولات ميتة 
3- الحمولات الموزعة بانتظام على التربة خلف الجدار والحمولات الخطية والحمولات المركزة تعتبر كحمولات حية
4- في حال ادخال منسوب المياه الجوفية خلف الجدار فيستعمل البرنامج حمولة ضغط خطية متغيرة مع العمق قيمتها صفر عند منسوب المياه وقيمتها العظمى عند منسوب أسفل القاعدة, في حال استعمال خيار السماح بنفاذ الماء تحت القاعدة يضيف البرنامج الى الضغط السابق ضغط شاقولي نحو الأعلى قيمته عند طرف القاعدة الخلفي مساوية لضغط الماء الأعظمي على الجدار وقيمته عن طرف القاعدة الأمامي تتناسب مع ارتفاع التربة أمام الجدار, ;كذلك يطبق ضغط على وجه الجدار الأمامي قيمته صفر عند منسوب الأرض ويتزايد بشكل خطي حتى منسوب أسفل القاعدة, أما اذا لم يتم السماح بتسرب الماء تحت القاعدة فيستعمل البرنانج الضغط الموصوف على الجدار 



5- الحمولة المركزة يتم توزيعها على طول عمق الجدار, بينما تؤخذ الحمولة الخطية بشكل ثابت بالاتجاه العمودي على الجدار
6- كلما كانت زاوية احتكاك التربة مع الجدار المأخوذة أكبر تعني أن الدوران المعتبر للجملة ككل أكبر وبالتالي الضغط النهائي على الجدار أقل, في حال استعمال نظري كولومب من المفضل اعتبار زاوية احتكاك التربة مع الجدار مساوية لزاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي للتربة, هذا سيكون أكثر انسجاما مع نظرية رانكن من اعتبار هذه الزاوية مساوية للصفر "طبعا في حال استعمال نظرية رانكين فزاوية الاحتكاك هذه يجب أن تكون مساوية للصفر"
7- تبعا لموقع السن "shear key" فان هذا السن سيكون خاضعا لضغط التربة الايجابي, والبرنامج يسمح باعتبار هذا الضغط او اهماله:



8- لابقاء الادخالات بقدر الامكان بسيطة وسهلة لم يتضمن البرنامج ادخالات خاصة بوزن التربة النوعي ونسبة المسامات ومحتوى الرطوبة في التربة ودرجة اشباعها, على الرغم من ذلك يبقى من الممكن تمثيل التربة المشبعة او المغمورة بالماء:
أ- في حال عدم وجود منسوب ماه جوفية خلف الجدار فيجب ادخال كثافة التربة المتضمنة المحتوى المتوقع للرطوبة في الحقل الخاص بذلك
ب - في حال وجود منسوب مياه جوفية فان التربة التي تعلو هذا المنسوب تكون درجة اشباعها قريبة من الواحد, فاستعمال الكثافة الرطبة وليس الكثافة الجافة هو الأنسب في هذه الحال للحصول على نتائج أكثر انسجاما مع الواقع
8- الحمولة المركزة والحمولة الخطية خلف الجداريتم تطبيقها باستعمال Boussinesq theoryنظرية بوسينيه "يمكن الرجوع لها في الكتب المتخصصة في حال أراد أحد الأخوة التوسع في الاطلاع"

*يتبع*


----------



## Abo Fares (5 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله.. 

موضوع أكثر من رائع م. حسان، انتظرناه طويلاً... 

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على بذل بعض من وقتكم معنا، بارك الله بكم....... متابعين للاستفادة..  

الموضوع للتثبيت.. 


​


----------



## حسان2 (5 يونيو 2010)

*الأخوات والأخوة الكرام​*
كما ذكرت سابقا فان البرنامج يقوم بحساب عوامل الضغط بشكل اوتوماتيكي اعتمادا على احدى النظريتين المذكورتين والمعطيات المدخلة وذلك في وضعية بداية حركة الجدار الظفري, وللحالات الأخرى المحتملة يتيح البرنامج للمستعمل ادخال عوامل الضغط المناسبة لنوع الجدار وصلابته وشكل تشوهه, وفيما يلي كيفية القيام بذلك:




يسمح البرنامج بضغط منتظم على ارتفاع الجدار أي:
Factive = Pfac.Hwall.O soil.Ka
ومن المعروف أن Pfac قد تم ايجادها من قبل terzaghi & Peck وقيمة وسطية تساوي 0.65 تعتبر قيمة معقولة للحصول على نتائج منطقية في معظم الحالات ويبقى للمستعمل امكانية استعمال اي قيمة يراها مناسبة حسب المعطيات بين يديه

وهنا من المهم الاشارة الى أن البرنامج له امكانية الحساب الأوتوماتيكي لبعدي القاعدة من الجهتين الخلفية والأمامية للجدار وسماكة السن أو أي منهما بما يتناسب مع المعطيات المدخلة والاجهادات المسموحة وعوامل الأمان المحددة من قبل المستعمل والمستندة الى الكود المتبع:






*يتبع*​


----------



## أبو نادر (5 يونيو 2010)

> في حال استعمال نظري كولومب من المفضل اعتبار زاوية احتكاك التربة مع الجدار مساوية لزاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي للتربة, هذا سيكون أكثر انسجاما مع نظرية رانكن من اعتبار هذه الزاوية مساوية للصفر "طبعا في حال استعمال نظرية رانكين فزاوية الاحتكاك هذه يجب أن تكون مساوية للصفر"


أستاذنا الفاضل الاستاذ حسان ارجو الا أكون قد قاطعت انسياب شرحك الذي كالماء الزلال بهذا السؤال
المعلوم في كثير من المراجع أن زاوية احتكاك التربة بالجدار تأخذ قيمة ثلثي زاوية الاحتكاك فما تبريركم لأخذها مساوية لزاوية الاحتكاك


----------



## حسان2 (5 يونيو 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> أستاذنا الفاضل الاستاذ حسان ارجو الا أكون قد قاطعت انسياب شرحك الذي كالماء الزلال بهذا السؤال
> المعلوم في كثير من المراجع أن زاوية احتكاك التربة بالجدار تأخذ قيمة ثلثي زاوية الاحتكاك فما تبريركم لأخذها مساوية لزاوية الاحتكاك



أخي الكريم أبو نادر
في الحقيقة هذه النصيحة باعتبار زاوية الاحتكاك بين الجدار والتربة مساوية لزاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي للتربة جاءت من معدي هذا البرنامج, مع الاشارة الى أن ما تفضلت به من اعتبارها مساوية لثلثي زاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي صحيح في كثير من المراجع ولكن بعضها يعطي قيما مختلفة قليلا. وهذه الزاوية من الناحية النظرية مرتبطة أيضا بمقدار تشوه الجدار بشكل ما لذلك تبقى قيمتها قابلة للتقريب.
ومن حيث المبدأ أنا أفضل عند استعمالي لأي برنامج أن أكون أقرب ما يمكن لما كان في فكر معديه والطريقة التي اعتمدوها لعمله بالدرجة الأولى اضافة لخبرتي السابقة وخبرات كبار المهندسين الواردة في مراجعهم المبنية على أبحاث ودراسات موثقة


----------



## majdiotoom (5 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي حسان اضافه مميزه نتمنى الاستمرار


----------



## أبو نادر (6 يونيو 2010)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم أبو نادر
> في الحقيقة هذه النصيحة باعتبار زاوية الاحتكاك بين الجدار والتربة مساوية لزاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي للتربة جاءت من معدي هذا البرنامج, مع الاشارة الى أن ما تفضلت به من اعتبارها مساوية لثلثي زاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي صحيح في كثير من المراجع ولكن بعضها يعطي قيما مختلفة قليلا. وهذه الزاوية من الناحية النظرية مرتبطة أيضا بمقدار تشوه الجدار بشكل ما لذلك تبقى قيمتها قابلة للتقريب.
> ومن حيث المبدأ أنا أفضل عند استعمالي لأي برنامج أن أكون أقرب ما يمكن لما كان في فكر معديه والطريقة التي اعتمدوها لعمله بالدرجة الأولى اضافة لخبرتي السابقة وخبرات كبار المهندسين الواردة في مراجعهم المبنية على أبحاث ودراسات موثقة



جزاك الله كل خير أستاذنا الفاضل 
دائما كما عودتنا إجابات جامعة مانعة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (6 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل 
جزاك الله خيرا علي وقتك و علمك و خبرتك و كل ماتقدمه لنا من خير و عطاء
ادام الله عليك نعمه و زادك من فضله الكريم


----------



## AHMAD237 (6 يونيو 2010)

شكراً جزيلا لاستاذنا مهندس حسان على الشرح الرائع و بالمرفقات ملف تجميعى لما تم شرحه حتى الان


----------



## حسان2 (6 يونيو 2010)

*الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
قبل أن أتابع لا بد لي من أن اشكركم جميعا على كلماتكم التي فاقت ما أستحقه بكثير وما مشاركتي هذه الا محاولة للمساهمة بالقليل في وسط الكثير الكثير مما يعطيه الجميع "على طريقتي"*

*سأعود لذكر بعض الأشياء المهمة التي يفضل مراعاتها عند الادخالات*

*1- في حال عدم وجود سن "shear key" اترك خانته فارغة
2- القيمة Hr تلزم فقط في حالة الجدار المستند استناد بسيط أو الظفري والمستند من الأعلى
3- اذا لم يكن هناك مياه جوفية اترك الخانة Hw فارغة
4- جميع الحمولات تعمل بالاتجاه السفلي, الحمولة المركزة توزع بزاوية 45 درجة خلال عمق التربة, وتطبق الحمولة الخطية بشكل منتظم على طول الجدار
5- الغي اشارة الصح عن مربع السماح بتسرب الماء تحت القاعدة في حال عدم امكانيته "وينطبق هذا ايضا في حالة دراسة جدار خزن أيضا"
6- ضع اشارة الصح على استعمال الضغط الايجابي على السن في حال كان السن قريبا من الجهة الخلفية للقاعدة وكانت التربة مرصوصة بشكل جيد
7- ضع اشارة الصح على مربع التأثيرات الزلزالية في حال وجودها "عند استعمال نظرية رانكين هذا الخيار غير ممكن"
8- ضع اشارة الصح على مربع الادخالات الخاص بالمستعمل اذا كنت تريد ادخال عوامل الضغط بنفسك ولا تتركها للحساب الأوتوماتيكي كما شرجته سابقا, وهذه الامكانية تتيح أيضا ادخال زاوية الاحتكاك تحت القاعدة بشكل منفصل, اذ أنه في حالة ترك الأمر للبرنامج فسيستعمل نفس زاوية الاحتكاك لتربة الردم, كما يمكن الاختيار بين حمولة مثلثية أو منتظمة للضغط في حال الجدران المستندة من الأعلى
9- انتبه أنه في حال كانت زاوية ميل التربة المردومة سالبة "ميل التربة باتجاه الأسفل عندما تبتعد عن الجدار" لايمكن استعمال نظرية رانكيك, وهذا هو أحد الأسباب التي تجعل نظرية كولومب هي المفضلة اضافة لموضوع التأثير الزلزالي
*​
*يتبع*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المعلم المهندس حسان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشكر كل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع والشرح الجميل وارجو ان تسمح لى فى بعض الاضافات والمناقشات للحوائط السانده حيث توجد بعض الملاحظات والاخطاء التى يقع فيها بعض من الاخوه المهندسيين وهى :-
1- فى حالة وجود عدد بدروم واحد فى فيلا سكنيه او عماره مثلا فانه يتم عمل حائط ساند يفصل بين منسوب الصفر المعماري ومنسوب ارضيه البدروم اوعموما الحائط الساند يتم عمله لسند ضغط التراب بين منسوبين - الخطا الذى وقعت فيه انا شخصيا هو 
أ- قاعده الحائط الساند تم عمل اتجاهها الرئسي ناحية داخل البدروم أو يتم عمل الحائط فى منتصف قاعدة الحائط الساند وهذا خطأ فالحل الصحيح هوأن يكون الاتجاه الاكبر لقاعدة الحائط الساند ناحية خارج البدروم والتى يكون الردم عليها حتى نستفيد من وزن التراب الواقع على هذه القاعده وهو مايزيد من اتزان الحائط ضد الانقلاب والانزلاق
مما يودى الى أقل ابعاد لقاعده الحائط ولقطاع الخرسانه وهو المطلوب من المهندس المصمم
ب- لم أراعي الاتصال بين الحائط الساند من اعلاه مع سقف البدروم ففى هذه الحاله تكون نقطة الارتكاز من اعلى هى عباره عن (Hinged support) مع سقف البدروم وليست(Free) هذا يودى الى التقليل كثيرا من أبعاد وتسليح الحائط الرأسى نفسه وفى حالة أن يمتد حديد الحائط الساند الى داخل سقف البدروم بمسافه كافيه يؤدى ذلك الى أن تكون نقطة الارتكاز من اعلى عباره عن (Fixed support) وهذا طبعا أفضل بكثير يؤدى الى التقليل كثيرا فى الابعاد والتسليح للحائط الساند- فى حالة عدم وجود اتصال بين الحائط الساند وسقف البدروم فى هذه الحاله يمكن اعتبار ان الحائط هو كابولى مرتكز على قاعدته
ج- فى حالة وجود أكثر من بدروم اى بدروميين أو ثلاثه أوأكثر فى هذه الحاله يكون ارتفاع حائط الجدار الساند اكبر من 7-12 متر فى هذه الحاله ننسى اسم الحائط الساند وندخل على البلاطه المسلحه ولكن هى بلاطه رأسيه مرتكزه رأسيا على الاعمده الموجوده على المحيط الخارجى ومرتكزه أفقيا على بلاطات سقف البدروم ومن أسفل على ميده بين أساسات ألمبنى أو لبشه مسلحه فى حالة أساسات المبنى لبشه مسلحه - بالطبع لابد من الاخذ فى الاعتبار العزوم على الاعمده الملاصقه لهذه البلاطه الرأسيه( الحائط الساند) والناتجه من رد فعل البلاطه( الحائط الساند) على الاعمده - بالطبع فى حالة وجود مياه جوفيه فى حالة وجود أكثر من بدروم لابد من عمل (Check for abouncey) وهو الخشىه أن يحدث تعويم للمبنى أثناء التنفيذ نتيجة ضغط الرفع الى اعلى من المياه الجوفيه لان أحمال المبنى لم تصل الى الحمل الكلى وذلك اثناء التنفيذ 
د- يجب أن نعرف أن اجهاد التربه الذى يتم حسابه أسفل الحرسانه العاديه للحائط الساند من القانون (F=- N/A+- M/I*Y) يجب الا يتعدى قيمة(F) قيمة ال (Gross Bearing Capacity) وهو عباره عن اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن (وهو مايذكر فى تقرير التربه للمبنى) مضافا اليه وزن عمود التربه من منسوب الصفر المعمارى حتى منسوب التاسيس كذلك يجب الاتكون قيمة(F) قيمة موجبه وهو أن يكون هناك شد على التربه وهو غير مسموح
هـ - يمكن الاستغناء تماما عن الحائط الساند حتى لو وصل ارتفاعه الى 15 متر وكان طرفه الاعلى حر عندما يسمح الموقع بعمل تقويه للتربه خلف الحائط الساند وذلك باضافة شبكه من البلاستيك المقوى باقطار ومواصفات تصميميه بعد دك التربه على طبقات وبالطبع التربه تكون تربه زلطيه مع رمل حرش كما يتم عمل بلكوات من الطوب الاسمنتى بدلا من الحائط الساند يتم ربطها رأسيا باسياخ من الحديد ويمكن استحدام نوعيه من الطوب ذات الاشكال والالوان الهندسيه التى تعطى شكلا جميلا فى المنظر
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده


----------



## م.إسلام (7 يونيو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المعلم المهندس حسان
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الشكر كل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع والشرح الجميل وارجو ان تسمح لى فى بعض الاضافات والمناقشات للحوائط السانده حيث توجد بعض الملاحظات والاخطاء التى يقع فيها بعض من الاخوه المهندسيين وهى :-
> 1- فى حالة وجود عدد بدروم واحد فى فيلا سكنيه او عماره مثلا فانه يتم عمل حائط ساند يفصل بين منسوب الصفر المعماري ومنسوب ارضيه البدروم اوعموما الحائط الساند يتم عمله لسند ضغط التراب بين منسوبين - الخطا الذى وقعت فيه انا شخصيا هو
> ...




عظمه على عظمه على عظمه على عظمه يا بشمهندس


----------



## م.إسلام (7 يونيو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المعلم المهندس حسان
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الشكر كل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع والشرح الجميل وارجو ان تسمح لى فى بعض الاضافات والمناقشات للحوائط السانده حيث توجد بعض الملاحظات والاخطاء التى يقع فيها بعض من الاخوه المهندسيين وهى :-
> 1- فى حالة وجود عدد بدروم واحد فى فيلا سكنيه او عماره مثلا فانه يتم عمل حائط ساند يفصل بين منسوب الصفر المعماري ومنسوب ارضيه البدروم اوعموما الحائط الساند يتم عمله لسند ضغط التراب بين منسوبين - الخطا الذى وقعت فيه انا شخصيا هو
> ...




عظمه على عظمه على عظمه على عظمه يا بشمهندس , 

بس في النقطه رقم( ج ) كيف أحافظ على ثبات المنشأ ضد التعويم على الرغم من ان المبنى لم يكتمل بعد ؟؟ و في النقطه رقم ( ب ) لا يمكن إغفال أن الحائط الساند اثناء التنفيذ يعمل من طرفه الأعلى بشكل حر free ثم بعد ذلك بعد صب سقف البدروم يمكن أن يعمل كhinge و لا أحبذ أبدا عمله ك fixed بسبب ظروف التنفيذ و ما فيه من غش و غيره , تحياتي لك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (7 يونيو 2010)

*ماذا يعني بدرومين ثلاثة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

أسامه نواره 

 

ج- فى حالة وجود أكثر من بدروم اى بدروميين أو ثلاثه أوأكثر فى هذه الحاله يكون ارتفاع حائط الجدار الساند اكبر من 7-12 متر فى هذه الحاله ننسى اسم الحائط الساند وندخل على البلاطه المسلحه ولكن هى بلاطه رأسيه مرتكزه رأسيا على الاعمده الموجوده على المحيط الخارجى ومرتكزه أفقيا على بلاطات سقف البدروم ومن أسفل على ميده بين أساسات ألمبنى أو لبشه مسلحه 

ماذا تعني بدرومين او ثلاثة هل تعني بدروم متعدد الطوابق به بلاطات في مناسيب متعددة اسفل منسوب الصفر؟؟؟؟
عموما كل الأخطاء التي ذكرتها اخي الكريم فعلا يقع فيها البعض و من هنا كانت تلك المناقشات لدراسة الحوائط الساندة و جزاه الله خيرا الأستاذ الفاضل م حسان بتكرمه بالشرح 
و نعود و نجدد امتنانا جميعا لجهده المبذول ولا نتعجله في الشرح ولا اجابة اسئلة سابقة للمرحلة الحالية في الشرح
جزاك الله خيرا الزميل الفاضل اسامة نوارة لحرصك علي افادة الأخرين بتجاربك السابقة


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى المهندس اسلام :- 
بالنسبه لملاحظتكم الكريمه المتعلقه بالنقطه ( ب ) وهى أن الحائط الساند يكون بلاطه كابوليه حره من الطرف العلوى قبل صب سقف البدروم بالطبع هذا الكلام صحيح مائه فى المائه ولكن يمكن كتابه شرط أساسى فى الملاحظات أنه لايتم الردم خلف الحائط الا بعد صب سقف البدروم
بالنسبه لملاحظتكم الكريمه المتعلقه بدراسة والحفاظ على المبنى ضد التعويم كانت هذه المشكله أساسيه فى أثناء عمل الدراسه الابتدائيه عندما كنت أعمل فى أحد المكاتب الاستشاريه التى كانت تقوم بتصميم مشروع جراج ميدان التحرير المتعدد الطوابق أسفل منسوب سطح الارض حيث ضغط المياه لاعلى كان أكبر من وزن المبنى مما أدى الى عمل زياده كبيره فى سمك اللبشه المسلحه كانت فقط لمحاولة زيادة وزن المبنى لاسفل وذلك لمحاولة معادلة ضغط المياه لاعلى مما اضطرنا الى عمل حوازيق عليها شد لاعلى (Tension pile) لتعادل ضغط المياه لاعلى ومحاولة الحصول على معامل أمان لايقل عن 1.25 وكانت الدراسه الابتدائيه هى لمعرفة الاقل تكلفه هل زيادة وزن المنشا بزياده سمك اللبشه المسلحه وزياده سمك الحوائط السانده أم بعمل خوازيق شد لتحقيق معامل الامان كل ذلك حدث نتيجة أن منسوب المياه الجوفيه كان على أرتفاع 1.50متر من سطح الارض
بالنسبه للاخ المهندس الفاضل اقرا وارتقى 
بالطبع أنا أقصد فى المبنى المتعدد البدروم أسفل منسوب الصفر المعمارى والذى يوجد فى تقرير التربه الخاصه بالموقع مياه جوفيه على منسوب قريب من سطح الارض - طبعا الكل متوقع أن يكون هناك (Dewatering) وهو خفض منسوب المياه الجوفيه للمبنى الى منسوب معين لايؤثر على المبانى المجاوره وكذلك يتم دراسة ثبات المبنى ضد التعويم 
فى الحقيقه أنا كنت متوقع أن يكون الاستفسار الاكثر عن نوعية الحائط فى النقطه( هـ ) وهو يستخدم الان بمصر فى منازل ومصاعد الكبارى الرئيسيه فى طريق مصر اسكندريه الصحراوى ولكننى لم أصمم هذه النوعيه من الحوائط السانده من قبل وخلال اتصال تليفونى مع الاستاذ الدكتور يسري الموافى (استاذ التربه والاساسات بجامعة الازهر ) عن هذه النوعيه من الحوائط السانده أفاد أنه حصل على الدكتوراه فى هذه النقطه ووعدنى بالمذكرات الخاصه بتصميم هذه النوعيه من الحوائط السانده فمجرد الحصول عليها سوف ارفعها الى المنتدى الكريم حتى يعم النفع
تقبلوا تحياتى وأتمنى لكم أوقات سعيده


----------



## حسان2 (7 يونيو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المعلم المهندس حسان
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الشكر كل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع والشرح الجميل وارجو ان تسمح لى فى بعض الاضافات والمناقشات للحوائط السانده حيث توجد بعض الملاحظات والاخطاء التى يقع فيها بعض من الاخوه المهندسيين وهى :-
> 1- فى حالة وجود عدد بدروم واحد فى فيلا سكنيه او عماره مثلا فانه يتم عمل حائط ساند يفصل بين منسوب الصفر المعماري ومنسوب ارضيه البدروم اوعموما الحائط الساند يتم عمله لسند ضغط التراب بين منسوبين - الخطا الذى وقعت فيه انا شخصيا هو
> ...



الأخ الكريم أسامة نوارة, الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
لاشك أن ملاحظات الأخ أسامة تستحق الوقوف عندها ومناقشتها ولكن قبل ذلك رأيت فيها فرصة مناسبة لمناقشة شي آخر كبير الأهمية بنظري, فحيث أن حيثيات هذا الموضوع هي شرح جزء من برنامج معين وهو البروكون والمتعلق بالجدران الاستنادية, وجاءت ملاحظات الأخ اسامة حول دراسة هذه الجدران بشكل عام, من حيث المبدأ أنا "وأظن أن معظمكم يشاركني الرأي"أن أي مهندس عندما يحاول التعرف على برنامج معين له امكانيات في مجال معين فمن المفترض بل البديهي أن يكون ملما بالأسس النظرية وطرق التحليل والتصميم وتقييم سلوك المنشآت او العناصر الانشائية التي يتعامل معها هذا البرنامج, وما البرنامج الا وسيلة لتسريع العمل وتحسين دقته واعادة التحليل مرات متعددة بسرعة كبيرة بعد تقييم النتائج لتحسين الجملة الانشائية, أما اذا كان أي منا يعتبر البرنامج ساحرا يقوم مقامه فهنا المشكلة الكبرى. و لا أنصح أي مهندس بمحاولة تعلم أي برنامج اذا لم يكن يتقن الأسس النظرية وما سبق وذكرته
ولنعد لملاحظات الأخ أسامة
أ- فكرة الأخ أسامة بوجوب كون الجزء الأكبر من قاعدة الجدار الاستنادي تقع تحت الردم للمساعدة في توازنه صحيحة من حيث المبدأ وتعطي نتائج أكثر اقتصادية, ولكن المشكلة أنه في معظم الحالات في جدران ما أسماه بالبدروم "قبو basement" اذا لم تكن كلها تكون هذه الجدران على حدود العقار وبالتالي لا تسمح حقوق الملكية بتحقيق هذا الشرط ونكون مكرهين على استعمال كامل عرض القاعدة من الجهة الأمامية من الجدار وعلينا أن نتعامل مع هذا الواقع ونجد الحل المناسب
ب - كذلك فانه من المفيد جدا الاستفادة من استناد الجدار على سقف "البدروم basement" ولكنه بنفس الوقت يجب أن ندرس احتمال أن يتم الردم خلف الجدار قبل صب السقف وربما يتطلب تنفيذ المشروع وجود بعض الآليات فوق هذا الردم قبل صب السقف, واذا تمكنا من ايجاد الظروف التي تسمح بصب السقف قبل الردم فلا شك أن هذا أفضل
ج- في حال وجود أكثر من "بدروم asement" فانا لا أتفق مع الأخ أسامة في اعتبار الأعمدة الموجودة ضمن الجدار كمساند شاقولية له الا في حال كانت هذه الأعمدة صلابتها كبيرة جدا بالمقارنة مع صلابة الجدار وبمعنى آخر أن طول هذه الأعمدة عمودي على الجدار وكاف لتحقيق هذا الشرط, أما في حال كون طول الأعمدة يقع ضمن الجدار فانها لن تعمل كمساند وستكون جزء من الجدار الاستنادي وانما عليه حمولات شاقولية اضافية وسلوكها يختلف عما تفضل به الأخ أسامة
د- أتفق مع الأخ أسامة من حيث المبدأ "وهذا بديهي" أنه يجب التقيد بمتطلبات دراسة تربة التأسيس كما وردت في تقرير الاختصاصي.
وأخيرا لا بد لي من شكر الأخ اسامة على مشاركته القيمة والتي لا شك أضافت الى هذا الحوار شيئا مهما
هـ - هذا الموضوع يحتاج لدراسة ربما أكثر تفصيلا مما ذكره الأخ أسامة وربما لا تتسع هذه المشاركات السريعة لمناقشتها بشكل مفصل


----------



## أبو نادر (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أستاذنا الفاضل نرجو توضيح النقطة التالية :
لدينا الحالة التالية للجدار الساند وقد تركت للبرنامج اختيار طول القاعدة
فسمح البرنامج بوجود منطقة مشدودة وبما أن التربة لن تتحمل شد
فسيحدث ارتفاع بسيط للقاعدة في هذه المنطقة مما يجعل الاحتكاك بين القاعدة والجدار في هذه المنطقة معدوم مما سيؤثر على أمان الجدار على الانزلاق 





هل كلامي السابق دقيق وهل يراعي البرنامج هذه الجزئية
.................................................

أمر أخر ولتبين الاختلاف في النتائج نتيجة النقطة التي ناقشناها سابقا والمتعلقة بزاوية احتكاك التربة مع الجدار أورد صورة اضافية
الحالة السابقة أخذت الزاوية ثلثي زاوية احتكاك التربة 
الحالة الثانية أخذت الزاوية مساوية لزاوية احتكاك التربة 
ونلاحظ الاختلاف الحاصل في شكل وقيم إجهاد التربة فضلا عن زيادة عوامل الأمان للإنزلاق والانقلاب

-------هل من تعليق-------




في الختام أرجو أن يتسع صدركم لتدخلاتنا وأسأل الله لكم التوفيق والسداد


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس الموقر حسان 2 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أ- بالنسبه الى قاعدة الحائط الساند فالافضل وأنت متفق معى أن يكون الجزء الاكبر من طول هذه القاعده هو ناحية التراب للاسباب المذكوره سلفا أما اذا كنا محكوميين بوجود جار لايسمح بخروج القاعده الى ناحية الردم أحب أن ابحث هذه النقطه حتى يعم النفع للاخوه الزملاء المهندسيين فى هذه الحاله يتم الاعتماد كليتا على وزن قاعدة الحائط الساند من خرسانه عاديه ومسلحه على اعتبار أنه لايوجد ردم ناحية البدروم من الداخل هذا الوزن الذى يؤدى الى اتزان الحائط ضد الانقلاب والانزلاق وتحقيق الاجهادات اسفل الحائط الساند أن لاتتعدى القيمه المسموحه فى هذه الحاله يتم زيادة الابعاد الافقيه وكذلك سمك الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه ليس للحاجه الى تحقيق شروط انشائيه حسب الكود المستخدم فى التصميم ولكن فقط لزياده الاوزان الراسيه لتحقيق ثبات الحائط الساند هنا أحب أن أركز وأذكر على نقطه هامه وهى اعتبار قاعدة الحائط من خرسانه عاديه ومسلحه كوحده واحده بمعنى أخذ تاثير وزن الخرسانه العاديه فى الاعتبار لاننا هنا فى مصر نقوم بعمل الخرسانه العاديه بسمك يصل الى 40-50 سم اسفل الاساسات وذلك لتقليل ابعاد القواعد المسلحه وبالتالى تقليل التكلفه وهذا غير معمول به فى دول الخليج حيث يتم اعتبار الخرسانه العاديه ماهى الا فرشة نظافه لانها بتكون بسمك 10-15 سم ولا أدرى ماذا يتم عمله فى دول الشام أو دول المغرب العربى وكذلك فى برنامج البروكن لايوجد ذكر لتاثير الخرسانه العاديه على قدر علمى على اعتبار انها فرشة نظافه - بعد أخذ ثاثير وزن الخرسانه العاديه فى تحقيق ثبات الحائط الساند لابد من دراسة الاجهادات (Contact Stress) بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه أعلى القاعده العاديه مباشرة بحيث لايتعدى هذا الاجهاد قيمة الضغط المحوري المسموح بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه وذلك ناحية البدروم من الداخل وكذلك الا يكون هناك اجهاد شد بين العاديه والمسلحه فى المنطقه ناحية الردم خارج البدروم وذلك بالطبع بعد تقليل بعد الخرسانه المسلحه بمقدار عمق الخرسانه العاديه للتقليل من التكلفة
ب- بالنسبه لاهمال التقاء الحائط الساند مع سقف البدروم واهمال ان هذه الركيزه (Hinged support) وعمل الحل الانشائى على اساس أنه بلاطه كابوليه للخوف من الردم أثناء التنفيذ قبل صب سقف البدروم فى هذه الحاله عند ايصال والتقاء الحائط الساند بسقف البدروم فان قطاع وتسليح هذا الحائط سوف يصبح غيرامن (unsafe) لان ال(support) العلوى يغير من شكل واتجاه عزوم الحائط فبدلا من أن يكون كل الحديد الرأسي ناحية الردم خارج البدروم ينقلب الحال ونحتاج الى تسليح رأسي ناحيه داحل البدروم وهو مالم يؤحذ فى الحسبان
ج- بالنسبه للمبنى المتعدد الطوابق فى البدروم فان الاعمده الملاصقه للحائط الساند فانها تعمل ك(Counterfort Retaining Wall ) وأنا متفق معك تماما فى أن الاعمده الملاصقه للحائط الساند والموازيه للحائط ومن ضمن الحائط الساند نفسه لاتصلح أن تكون ك(support) رأسى للحائط الساند هذه النتيجه سوف نصل اليها اذا اكملنا الحل الانشائى الى نهايته على اعتبار جدلا انها تعمل كركيزه فسوف نجد ال(straining Action) من عزوم وضغط رأسى وقوي قص ناتجه من تأثير ضغط التراب خلف الحائط الساند سوف ىقودنا الى ان نجعل هذا العمود فى اتجاه عمودى على الحائط الساند لاننا نحتاج الى (depth) فى الاتجاه العمودى على الحائط الساند وبالتالى تحقيق جساءه عاليه ولذلك الافضل والامثل فى هذه الحاله هو عمل نظام الاطارات (Frames) بين الاعمده على المحيط الخارج للبدروم والملاصقه للخائط الساند مع أعمده داخليه فى البدروم أو عمل (Shear Wall) ملاصقه وعموديه على الحائط الساند لانها هى التى سوف تحقق الجساءه المطلوبه كل ذلك بالطبع يتوقف على ماتسمح به الرسومات المعماريه
تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك أوقات سعيده


----------



## حسان2 (8 يونيو 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أستاذنا الفاضل نرجو توضيح النقطة التالية :
> لدينا الحالة التالية للجدار الساند وقد تركت للبرنامج اختيار طول القاعدة
> فسمح البرنامج بوجود منطقة مشدودة وبما أن التربة لن تتحمل شد
> ...



الأخ الكريم أبو نادر
ا- بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول: لا يسمح البرنامج بأي شد في تربة التأسيس وانما في الحالة مثل الحالة التي أوردتها فان الاجهادات تحت الجزء اليميني من القاعدة معدومة فلا يوجد شد ولا ضغط وهي حالة مشابهة لما يقوم به برنامج السيف عند دراسة خصيرة "raft" أو اي اساس معرض لعزوم كبيرة نسبيا وعند استخدام التحليل اللاخطي اللذي لا يسمح بالشد. وفي كلا الحالتين البرنامجين يراعيان الواقع الفعلي للمنشأة وهو عدم امكان تحمل أي قوى شد من التربة, وفي هذه الحالة فان برنامج البروكون يقوم بحساب القوى الممانعة للانزلاق استنادا لتوزيع الضغط الفعلي تحت الأساس وكنتيجة لا شك أن هذه القوى ستكون أصغر من حالة قاعدة تؤثر بالضغط على التربة على كامل طولها, لذلك يمكن القول عند تقيي النتائج أن هذه الأبعاد للجدار وقاعدته ليست الأبعاد المثالية , ولكنها اذا كانت تعطي نتائج لا تتجاوز الاجهادات المسموحة في التربة ومقاطع الجدار والقاعدة فيمكن قبولها من وجهة نظر التصميم, وكما هو معروف فان أي عنصر انشائي له أكثر من حل ولكن بالتأكيد ليست كلها متساوية في درجة الأمان والاقتصادية
2- لا شك أن تغيير زاوية احتكاك الجدار مع التربة سيغير النتائج والتغييرات في مثل حالة هذا الجدار وتختلف نسبة التغيير حسب الشروط المختلفة لكل جدار من أبعاد وسماكات وارتفاع تربة و..... واذا أردنا أن نناقش هذه النقطة أكثر لتوضيحها في أذهاننا جميعا بشكل أكبر نعود الى الأسس النظرية قليلا, فمن المعروف أن ضغط التربة المحسوب وفق نظرية كولومب على جدار ظفري مبني على فرضية بدء حركة الجدار ويعتبر حدودا معينة لامكانية هذه الحركة "تشوهقمة الجدار" وزاوية الاحتكاك بين الجدار والتربة تتعلق بعاملين رئيسيين الأول هو طبيعة السطح المشترك والثاني هو درجة الانتقال النسبي للجدار فكلما زاد الانتقال زادت زاوية الاحتكاك وبمعنى آخر صغر الضغط على الجدار, "الجدران المسنودة من الأعلى وصلابتها عالية جدا بحيث تكون غير قابلة للحركة يكون ضغط التربة عليها أعلى كثيرا من الجدران الظفرية وقد يتجاوز الضعف"
وكنتيجة فان زاوية الاحتكاك هذه تتعلق بعاملين يصعب معرفتهما بدقة كبيرة لذلك يبقى التقريب في هذا المجال واردا ومقبولا, ويبقى تقدير هذا الموضوع مرتبطا بالخبرة وتقييم صلابة الجدار ووضعيته من المصمم, وقد نصحت الكثير من المراجع باستعمال ثلثي زاوية احتكاك التربة كتقريب أولي ونصح معدو البرنانج بأخذها مماثلة لزاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي وكلا النصيحتين مقبولتين على الرغم من الفارق "في حالات الجدران ات الأبعاد الهندسية المثالية تصغر نسبة الفرق عما هو في جدارك ذو الأبعاد الخاصة"
وأخيرا ربما من المناسب التذكير أن الفرق الأساسي بين علم الرياضيات والهندسة المدنية أنه في لرياضيات دائما 1+1 = 2 أما في الهندسة المدنية 1+1 لا تساوي 2 في معظم الحالات والجواب في كل مرة مختلف, فهي علم نظري وتجريبي ومرتبط بمواصفات مواد وحمولات لا يمكن معرفتها بدقة متناهية
ولك تحياتي وتقديري الكبيرين


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 يونيو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





أسامه نواره قال:


> اخى المهندس اسلام :-
> بالنسبه لملاحظتكم الكريمه المتعلقه بالنقطه ( ب ) وهى أن الحائط الساند يكون بلاطه كابوليه حره من الطرف العلوى قبل صب سقف البدروم بالطبع هذا الكلام صحيح مائه فى المائه ولكن يمكن كتابه شرط أساسى فى الملاحظات أنه لايتم الردم خلف الحائط الا بعد صب سقف البدروم
> بالنسبه لملاحظتكم الكريمه المتعلقه بدراسة والحفاظ على المبنى ضد التعويم كانت هذه المشكله أساسيه فى أثناء عمل الدراسه الابتدائيه عندما كنت أعمل فى أحد المكاتب الاستشاريه التى كانت تقوم بتصميم مشروع جراج ميدان التحرير المتعدد الطوابق أسفل منسوب سطح الارض حيث ضغط المياه لاعلى كان أكبر من وزن المبنى مما أدى الى عمل زياده كبيره فى سمك اللبشه المسلحه كانت فقط لمحاولة زيادة وزن المبنى لاسفل وذلك لمحاولة معادلة ضغط المياه لاعلى مما اضطرنا الى عمل حوازيق عليها شد لاعلى (tension pile) لتعادل ضغط المياه لاعلى ومحاولة الحصول على معامل أمان لايقل عن 1.25 وكانت الدراسه الابتدائيه هى لمعرفة الاقل تكلفه هل زيادة وزن المنشا بزياده سمك اللبشه المسلحه وزياده سمك الحوائط السانده أم بعمل خوازيق شد لتحقيق معامل الامان كل ذلك حدث نتيجة أن منسوب المياه الجوفيه كان على أرتفاع 1.50متر من سطح الارض​




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
الاخ الفاضل اسامه / اعتقد ان التكلفه المباشرة في التقييم بين الخوازيق الشاده وزيادة الوزن للاساسات والحوائط ليست وحدها الفيصل في تحديد اسلوب مقاومة ارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفيه لان زيادة الوزن ممكن تؤدي الي ان يتعدي الاجهاد الواقع علي التربه قيمة جهد التربه وبالتالي زيادة التكلفه الغير مباشره بتغيير نوع الاساسات او زيادة عدد الخوازيق وقطرها في حالة زيادة اوزان المبني خاصة وان المبني كله تحت الارض ومغمور في المياه الجوفيه التي تصل الي عمق 1.50 متر من سطح الارض ​ 
انا من وجهة نظري يفضل عمل خوازيق شاده لمعادله فرق الوزن المقاوم لضغط المياه في هذه الحاله بالذات للمشروع المذكور خصوصاً وانها حالة تحميل اتجاهها عكس حالة تحميل المبني نفسه - ​ 
وياريت حضرتك تذكر لنا ما انتهت اليه الدراسه الخاصه بهذه الجزئيه واي الحلين تم اختياره هل خوازيق شد ام زياده في وزن المبني ​ 



> الاخ المهندس الموقر حسان 2





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أ- بالنسبه الى قاعدة الحائط الساند فالافضل وأنت متفق معى أن يكون الجزء الاكبر من طول هذه القاعده هو ناحية التراب للاسباب المذكوره سلفا أما اذا كنا محكوميين بوجود جار لايسمح بخروج القاعده الى ناحية الردم أحب أن ابحث هذه النقطه حتى يعم النفع للاخوه الزملاء المهندسيين فى هذه الحاله يتم الاعتماد كليتا على وزن قاعدة الحائط الساند من خرسانه عاديه ومسلحه على اعتبار أنه لايوجد ردم ناحية البدروم من الداخل هذا الوزن الذى يؤدى الى اتزان الحائط ضد الانقلاب والانزلاق وتحقيق الاجهادات اسفل الحائط الساند أن لاتتعدى القيمه المسموحه فى هذه الحاله يتم زيادة الابعاد الافقيه وكذلك سمك الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه ليس للحاجه الى تحقيق شروط انشائيه حسب الكود المستخدم فى التصميم ولكن فقط لزياده الاوزان الراسيه لتحقيق ثبات الحائط الساند هنا أحب أن أركز وأذكر على نقطه هامه وهى اعتبار قاعدة الحائط من خرسانه عاديه ومسلحه كوحده واحده بمعنى أخذ تاثير وزن الخرسانه العاديه فى الاعتبار لاننا هنا فى مصر نقوم بعمل الخرسانه العاديه بسمك يصل الى 40-50 سم اسفل الاساسات وذلك لتقليل ابعاد القواعد المسلحه وبالتالى تقليل التكلفه وهذا غير معمول به فى دول الخليج حيث يتم اعتبار الخرسانه العاديه ماهى الا فرشة نظافه لانها بتكون بسمك 10-15 سم ولا أدرى ماذا يتم عمله فى دول الشام أو دول المغرب العربى وكذلك فى برنامج البروكن لايوجد ذكر لتاثير الخرسانه العاديه على قدر علمى على اعتبار انها فرشة نظافه - بعد أخذ ثاثير وزن الخرسانه العاديه فى تحقيق ثبات الحائط الساند لابد من دراسة الاجهادات (contact stress) بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه أعلى القاعده العاديه مباشرة بحيث لايتعدى هذا الاجهاد قيمة الضغط المحوري المسموح بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه وذلك ناحية البدروم من الداخل وكذلك الا يكون هناك اجهاد شد بين العاديه والمسلحه فى المنطقه ناحية الردم خارج البدروم وذلك بالطبع بعد تقليل بعد الخرسانه المسلحه بمقدار عمق الخرسانه العاديه للتقليل من التكلفة​


 

وبالنسبة لنقطة اعتبار العاديه والمسلحه للحائط الساند كوحده واحده فاعتقد ان هذا غير واقعي لان العاديه يتم اخذها في الاعتبار في مصر علي اعتبار اساسات المباني او الاحمال الراسيه لكي يتم تقليل ابعاد المسلحه - لكن في حالة الحائط الساند فالاحمال الحاكمه والرئيسه هي الاحمال الجانبيه الناتجه من ضغط التربه بالاضافه طبعا للاحمال الراسيه ان وجدت – وبالتالي فمن الصعب اخذ وزن العاديه في الاعتبار لتثبيت الحائط الساند حيث ان العاديه هنا تعتبر ركيزة للحائط الساند ضد الاحمال الراسيه – وكانها تربة احلال اسفل اساسات الحائط بمواصفات واجهاد اعلي وبالتالي فهي لا تمنع انزلاق الحائط علي التربه حيث ان الحائط في هذه الحاله سينزلق علي سطح العاديه فكيف يتم اخذ وزن العاديه في الاعتبار لمقاومة الانزلاق ؟؟؟؟ الا اذا كان العاديه والمسلحه سيتم صبهم معا في وقت واحد وفي هذه الحاله يجب ان يكون تسليح الحائط مستمر داخل العاديه حتي يتم اخذ وزنها في الاعتبار كجزؤ من وزن اساسات الحائط - يعني زيادة وزن المسلحه في الحائط واهمال العاديه واعتبارها كفرشة نظافه فقط 

وشكرا لمشاركاتك المفيده واعتذر من استاذنا الفاضل م حسان علي المقاطعه ونتابع الشرح الرائع للبرنامج ​ 
_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_
​


----------



## حسان2 (8 يونيو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> وبالنسبة لنقطة اعتبار العاديه والمسلحه للحائط الساند كوحده واحده فاعتقد ان هذا غير واقعي لان العاديه يتم اخذها في الاعتبار في مصر علي اعتبار اساسات المباني او الاحمال الراسيه لكي يتم تقليل ابعاد المسلحه - لكن في حالة الحائط الساند فالاحمال الحاكمه والرئيسه هي الاحمال الجانبيه الناتجه من ضغط التربه بالاضافه طبعا للاحمال الراسيه ان وجدت – وبالتالي فمن الصعب اخذ وزن العاديه في الاعتبار لتثبيت الحائط الساند حيث ان العاديه هنا تعتبر ركيزة للحائط الساند ضد الاحمال الراسيه – وكانها تربة احلال اسفل اساسات الحائط بمواصفات واجهاد اعلي وبالتالي فهي لا تمنع انزلاق الحائط علي التربه حيث ان الحائط في هذه الحاله سينزلق علي سطح العاديه فكيف يتم اخذ وزن العاديه في الاعتبار لمقاومة الانزلاق ؟؟؟؟ الا اذا كان العاديه والمسلحه سيتم صبهم معا في وقت واحد وفي هذه الحاله يجب ان يكون تسليح الحائط مستمر داخل العاديه حتي يتم اخذ وزنها في الاعتبار كجزؤ من وزن اساسات الحائط - يعني زيادة وزن المسلحه في الحائط واهمال العاديه واعتبارها كفرشة نظافه فقط
> وشكرا لمشاركاتك المفيده واعتذر من استاذنا الفاضل م حسان علي المقاطعه ونتابع الشرح الرائع للبرنامج ​
> _م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_
> ...



أخي الكريم محي الدين محمد أتفق معك تماما في ما تفضلت به بالنسبة لمشاركة الخرسانة العادية أسفل قاعدة الجدار الاستنادي, وأنا لا أرى فائدة تذكر في استعمال الخرسانة العادية أسفل الجدار الاستنادي اذ كما تفضلت أن هذا الجدار يعمل بشكل أساسي لمقاومة الحمولات الجانبية واهم عاملين فيه تحقيقه على الانقلاب والانزلاق وكلاهما الخرسانة العادية لا تشارك بهما
وهنا أعود لمشاركة الأخ اسامة الأخيرة الفقرة ب والمتعلقة باحتمال الردم خلف الجدار قبل صب البلاطة, وأود أن اشير الى أنني لم أقل انه يجب تصميم الجدار على هذا الأساس فقط وانما المقصود ككل المنشآت تحقيق اي عنصر انشائي "والجدار واحد منها" على كل الحمولات المحتملة خلال كل فترة تنفيذ واستثمار المنشأ وبالتالي يجب أن يكون الجدار محققا لشروط الأمان ومتطلبات الكود في كل حالات التحميل, ودراسة أي حالة دون الأخرى لا تكفي


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 يونيو 2010)

> mohy_y2003 وبالنسبة لنقطة اعتبار العاديه والمسلحه للحائط الساند كوحده واحده فاعتقد ان هذا غير واقعي لان العاديه يتم اخذها في الاعتبار في مصر علي اعتبار اساسات المباني او الاحمال الراسيه لكي يتم تقليل ابعاد المسلحه


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
لماذا لا نأخد الخرسانة العادية في اعتبارات التحقيق من قوي الأنزلاق و الدوران بتغيير النقطة التي نجري عندها التحقيق و نستفيد من ابعاد الخرسانة العادية لتقليل التكلفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فالسطح المقاوم للأحتكاك هل هو سطح العادية الملامس للتربة و بالتالي فهو يشرك في مقاومة الأحتكاك؟؟؟
كما يساهم ذلك الوزن في مقاومة الأنقلاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 يونيو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> لماذا لا نأخد الخرسانة العادية في اعتبارات التحقيق من قوي الأنزلاق و الدوران بتغيير النقطة التي نجري عندها التحقيق و نستفيد من ابعاد الخرسانة العادية لتقليل التكلفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخت الفاضله / كما جاء في المشاركه السابقه والتي اتفق معي فيها الاخ الاستاذ الفاضل م حسان ان العاديه هنا لا محل لها من الاعراب لان القوي المؤثرة هي قوي افقيه والعلاقه بين العاديه والمسلحه علاقة احتكاك فقط في حالة مقاومة القوي الافقيه - حيث انه ستتولد قوي شد عند منطقة الاتصال بين العاديه والمساحه في حالة مقاومة الدوران -ولا توجد قوي تقاومها عند منطقة الاتصال فسيحدث الانفصال نتيجة لذلك مما يستدعي عدم اخذ العاديه في الاعتبار

ولتوضيح هذه النقطه اكثر لو نظرنا للقوي الافقيه المؤثرة علي الحائط فانها تحاول دفع المجموعه كلها (الحائط بالقاعده المسلحه بالقاعده العاديه الي داخل المبني ) ويتم التصميم للمجموعه لعدم حدوث انهيار في اي عنصر من المجموعه بداية بالحائط نفسه فيجب ان يتحمل القوي المؤثرة عليه طبقا لشكل العزوم والقص ...... الخ في اي جزء من اجزاء الحائط كقطاع خرساني مسلح 
ثم بعد ذلك ننظر لنقطة اتصال الحائط بالقاعده المسلحه والتي تتعرض لعزوم وقوي قص وقوي محوريه - يعني الوصله فيكسيد - وما ينفعش تكون غير فيكسيد - والا فان الحائط سيدور وبالتالي فوظيفته ستكون غير موجوده من الاساس - ويتم تصميم هذه العقده علي القوي المؤثرة عندها وتستطيع تحملها بامان تام مع عمل التفاصيل اللازمه للتسليح لتحقيق ذلك بالموقع حتي لا يحدث انهيار عند هذه العقده 
وهنا نكون قد تاكدنا من ان الحائط والقاعده الخرسانيه اصبحا وحده واحده في مواجهة القوي الافقيه الناتجه من ضغط التربه ويجب التاكد من ان القوي المقاومه للمجموعه اكبر من القوي الافقيه بحيث لا يحدث انتقال او دوران للمجموعه 

فلو اضفنا اليهما الخرسانه العاديه نجد ان الوصله بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه هي وصلة استناد وعند ادخال العاديه وتاثيره فان اقل مقاومه هي مقاومة الاحتكاك وهنا لو تم اخذ وزن العاديه في المقاومه سيحدث الانهيار في منطقة الاحتكاك وهي سطح التلامس بين العاديه والمسلحه في حالة مقاومه الحركه او الانزلاق - اما في حالة دراسة عدم الدوران سنجد ان نقطة الدوران اذا كانت عند العاديه جهة داخل المبني فان الجزؤ الخارجي سيتعرض لشد جهة التربه وهنا لا توجد قوي او ارتباط بين العاديه والمسلحه يجعل العاديه تقاوم مع المجموعه - وهنا تعتبر هذه المنطقة نقطة ضعف تمنع اخذ العاديه في الاعتبار - بعكس الوصله المسلحه بين الحائط والقاعده المسلحه والتي تقاوم العزوم عندها مما يجعل القاعده المسلحه ماخوذه في الاعتبار - وبالتالي فزيادة الوزن اولي بها المسلحه لتحسين مقاومة المجموعه ضد الانزلاق او الدوران - وهذا ما اكده استاذنا الفاضل م حسان عندما قال انها لا داعي لوجودها في هذه الحاله 

يعني مثلاً لو تطرقنا لل key الموجود اسفل القاعده المسلحه فهو يستخدم في منع الحركه او الانزلاق في حالة ان اوزان المجموعه غير كافيه لمقاومة القوي الافقيه وبالتالي فان هذا الجزؤ عند ارتباطه بالقاعده فانه يتحمل قوي افقيه كبيره نتيجة رد فعل التربه جهة الداخل وتاثير القوي الخارجيه من ضغط التربه الجانبي في الخارج - الذي يتحول الي قوي قص كبيره جداً عند هذه العقده - وهذا الجزؤ لا يستخدم في مقاومة الدوران لانه في حالة الدوران سيتم اقتلاعه من التربه وانما يستخدم م في مقاومة الحركه الافقيه 
فالمهم ان يتم تتبع الاحمال والتاكد من ان كل عنصر قادر علي تحمل القوي المؤثرة عليه اولا لكي يستطيع نقلها للعنصر الذي يليه 

واخيراً كما تفضل المهندس حسان فان الالمام بالتصميم طبقا للمبادئ الاوليه او بالطريقه اليدويه هو الاهم بالنسبه للمهندس قبل ان يتطرق لتعلم البرامج ايا كانت - فالمهندس هو السائق والبرنامج هو السياره ومهما اختلف نوع السياره وامكانياتها وكمالياتها فلا يجوز ان يكون السائق لا يجيد القياده من الاساس - وفن القياده يتمثل في التمكن من فهم النظريه وطرق التصميم والاشتراطات وبعد ذلك تاتي البرامج 

وناسف للمهندس حسان لاننا نقاطعه في استكمال الشرح 

وتحياتي للجميع 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_


----------



## حسان2 (8 يونيو 2010)

*الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
نتابع في توضيح طريقة عمل برنامج البروكون في الجدران الاستنادية
•	بعد اتمام الادخالات يتضمن التحليل اللذي يجريه البرنامج عديد من تدقيق وضعيات حدية سواء حدود تشغيل أو حدود حدية.
•	ويجري حساب الحمولة التصميمية الحدية وذلك بضرب ضغط التربة والأوزان الذاتية للتربة والخرسانة بعامل تصعيد الحمولات الميتة, وضرب الحمولات المتعددة الأخرى بعامل تصعيد الحمولات الحية.
•	ويجري البرنامج تدقيق اضافي للجدران الظفرية المستندة من الأعلى للتأكد من امكانية الحصول على الوثاقة عن القاعدة. يتم تحقيق الوثاقة عن طريق موازنة الحمولات مثل الوزن الذاتي ووزن التربة اضافة للضغط الموزع تحت القاعدة مع عزم الوثاقة النظري, اذا كان العزم الممكن تحقيقه يقل عن مرة ونصف عزم الوثاقة النظري, يقوم البرنامج بانقاص عزم الوثاقة واعادة توزيع مخطط العزوم وضغط التربة بما يتناسب مع ذلك.
•	يتم تدقيق توازن الجدار بافتراض دوران حول النقطة الأمامية السفلية من القاعدة, وفي حال استعمال سن "shear key" وكان موجودا ضمن الربع الأمامي من القاعدة يقوم البرنامج أيضا بتدقيق الدوران حول أسفل السن "أي ان التدقيق يتم للحالتين"
•	يعطي البرنامج بعد اتمام التصميم القيم التالية لحاة الحدود الحدية:
1-	مخطط عزوم الانعطاف
2-	التسليح اللازم للجدار والقاعدة (مم2)
3-	القص الأعظمي في الجدار v والقص المسموح حسب الكود Vc (MPA )•	وتتضمن تدقيقات حالة التشغيل:
1-	عامل الأمان على الانقلاب
2-	عامل الأمان على الانزلاق
3-	مخطط ضغط التربة تحت القاعدة
•	تجدر الاشارة الى أنه عند الاستعانة بالبرنامج لتحديد أبعاد القاعدة الممكنة "سبق ذكرها في المشاركات السابقة" يجري البرنامج ما يلي:
1-	عند طلب تحديد B بعد القاعدة الأفقي من الجهة الأمامية من الجدار يقوم البرنامج بحساب البعد الأصغري اللازم لتحقيق عدم تجاوز الاجهاد المسموح للتربة وتحقيق عامل الأمان على الانقلاب, ويعطي البرنامج رسالة تحذير في حال عدم تمكنه من ايجاد البعد المناسب
2-	عند طلب تحديد D البعد الأفقي للقاعدة خلف الجدار يقوم البرنامج كذلك بحساب البعد الأصغر اللازم لتحقيق الشرطين السابقين "تحمل التربة وعامل الأمان ضد الانقلاب"
3-	عند طلب تحديد F عمق السن فان البرنامج يستعمل عامل الأمان ضد الانزلاق فقط في هذا التحقيق
4-	وبالتالي يجب الانتباه أن البرنامج لا يدقق جميع حالات التوازن لكل طلب للأبعاد وبالتالي من الممكن أن يكون البعد B مثلا المستنتج من البرنامج لا يحقق عامل الأمان ضد الانزلاقوهنا على المستعمل اجراء الطلبات الأخرى أو التعديل بنفسه للوصول للمطلوب*​
*يتبع*​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا الأساتذة الأفاضل بارك الله فيكم
في متابعة حضرتك م حسان و اعتذر ان كنت اقاطع الشرح باسئلة لها صلة بالموضوع الأصلي الذي بصدده الشرح استكمالا لمناقشة جميع نقاط الموضوع و اعرف سعة افق حضرتك لأعطاءنا الفرصة لفهم الموضوع بشمولية اكثر با رك الله فيكم جميعا و جزاكم عنا خيرا


----------



## أبو نادر (8 يونيو 2010)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم أبو نادر
> ا- بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول: لا يسمح البرنامج بأي شد في تربة التأسيس وانما في الحالة مثل الحالة التي أوردتها فان الاجهادات تحت الجزء اليميني من القاعدة معدومة فلا يوجد شد ولا ضغط وهي حالة مشابهة لما يقوم به برنامج السيف عند دراسة خصيرة "raft" أو اي اساس معرض لعزوم كبيرة نسبيا وعند استخدام التحليل اللاخطي اللذي لا يسمح بالشد. وفي كلا الحالتين البرنامجين يراعيان الواقع الفعلي للمنشأة وهو عدم امكان تحمل أي قوى شد من التربة, وفي هذه الحالة فان برنامج البروكون يقوم بحساب القوى الممانعة للانزلاق استنادا لتوزيع الضغط الفعلي تحت الأساس وكنتيجة لا شك أن هذه القوى ستكون أصغر من حالة قاعدة تؤثر بالضغط على التربة على كامل طولها, لذلك يمكن القول عند تقيي النتائج أن هذه الأبعاد للجدار وقاعدته ليست الأبعاد المثالية , ولكنها اذا كانت تعطي نتائج لا تتجاوز الاجهادات المسموحة في التربة ومقاطع الجدار والقاعدة فيمكن قبولها من وجهة نظر التصميم, وكما هو معروف فان أي عنصر انشائي له أكثر من حل ولكن بالتأكيد ليست كلها متساوية في درجة الأمان والاقتصادية
> 2- لا شك أن تغيير زاوية احتكاك الجدار مع التربة سيغير النتائج والتغييرات في مثل حالة هذا الجدار وتختلف نسبة التغيير حسب الشروط المختلفة لكل جدار من أبعاد وسماكات وارتفاع تربة و..... واذا أردنا أن نناقش هذه النقطة أكثر لتوضيحها في أذهاننا جميعا بشكل أكبر نعود الى الأسس النظرية قليلا, فمن المعروف أن ضغط التربة المحسوب وفق نظرية كولومب على جدار ظفري مبني على فرضية بدء حركة الجدار ويعتبر حدودا معينة لامكانية هذه الحركة "تشوهقمة الجدار" وزاوية الاحتكاك بين الجدار والتربة تتعلق بعاملين رئيسيين الأول هو طبيعة السطح المشترك والثاني هو درجة الانتقال النسبي للجدار فكلما زاد الانتقال زادت زاوية الاحتكاك وبمعنى آخر صغر الضغط على الجدار, "الجدران المسنودة من الأعلى وصلابتها عالية جدا بحيث تكون غير قابلة للحركة يكون ضغط التربة عليها أعلى كثيرا من الجدران الظفرية وقد يتجاوز الضعف"
> وكنتيجة فان زاوية الاحتكاك هذه تتعلق بعاملين يصعب معرفتهما بدقة كبيرة لذلك يبقى التقريب في هذا المجال واردا ومقبولا, ويبقى تقدير هذا الموضوع مرتبطا بالخبرة وتقييم صلابة الجدار ووضعيته من المصمم, وقد نصحت الكثير من المراجع باستعمال ثلثي زاوية احتكاك التربة كتقريب أولي ونصح معدو البرنانج بأخذها مماثلة لزاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي وكلا النصيحتين مقبولتين على الرغم من الفارق "في حالات الجدران ات الأبعاد الهندسية المثالية تصغر نسبة الفرق عما هو في جدارك ذو الأبعاد الخاصة"
> ...



بارك الله بكم أستاذنا الفاضل فأجوبتكم ترياق مجرب
للتوضيح فقط


> ......يقوم بحساب القوى الممانعة للانزلاق استنادا لتوزيع الضغط الفعلي تحت الأساس وكنتيجة لا شك أن هذه القوى ستكون أصغر من حالة قاعدة تؤثر بالضغط على التربة على كامل طولها....


أليس الأصح "أكبر"
حول النقطة الثانية 
بارك الله بكم ذكرتني بكلام لأحد دكاترة التربة أن علم التربة والهندسية الجيوتكنيكية علم حديث وما زال يعتمد على فرضيات كثيرة تحتاج لمزيد دراسة يزيد من صعوبة الأمر كون التربة وسط معقد يصعب ضبط تصرفه رياضيا بشكل محكم

وحول الجزء الأخير من شرحكم أسأل عن أمر في صفحة العزوم والتسليح 
وتحديدا عند مخطط تسليح الجدار يوجد خطان أحمر وأزرق الخط الأزرق مسمى nominal هل يقصد به التسليح الأعظمي؟؟
وبالتالي يجب أن بيقى دوما الخط الأحمر على يسار الأزرق
أم أنه لأمر أخر 
أعتذر عن التطويل والمقاطعة وجزيتكم كل خير


----------



## حسان2 (8 يونيو 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> بارك الله بكم أستاذنا الفاضل فأجوبتكم ترياق مجرب
> للتوضيح فقط
> 
> أليس الأصح "أكبر"
> ...



*الخط الأزرق المسماة nominal هو الخط اللذي يحدد نسبة التسليح الدنيا حسب الكود, فكل عزم يصغر العزم اللذي يحتاج هذا التسليح يعتمد التسليح الأدنى فيه لتحقيق متطلبات الكود للتسليح الأدنى وعندما يتجاوز العزم هذا الحد يحسب التسليح اللازم حسب العزم, لذلك ترى نتائج التسليح في جدول التسليح تسرد التسليح الأصغري والتسليح اللازم حسب العزم والتسليح المعتمد واللذي ينسجم مع أكبر القيمتين*


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير استاذي م حسان
وزادك علما


----------



## freemanghassan (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أستاذنا الفاضل 

تابع بارك الله لك في وقتك وجهدك


----------



## nemnem88 (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## بشار خزام (20 يونيو 2010)

بداية كل الشكر للاستاذ حسان و لجميع الأخوة المهندسن الذين أفادونا بخبرتهم في هذا المجال
لدي سؤالين وهما من حالات صادفتني عند التصميم في برنامج بروكون وكلا الحالتين كان الجدار على حدود ملكية أو جوار (أساسه رجل بطة كما يسمى ) و هي كالتالي:
1- بعد تصميم الجدار على ارتفاع معين بحالة مسنود وموثوق أو بحالة الظفر و عند زيادة منسوب التأسيس لقاعدة الجدار بحوالي 2 متر تكون الزيادة طبعا من الجهتين للتربة امام و خلف الجدار ولكن البرنامج سيتعامل مع التربة في كل جهة بشكل مختلف فالاولى سيعتبرها ضغط فعال و الاخرى ضغط عكسي و هنا لن يعطي البرنامج قيم للاجهادات اسفل القاعدة ونلاحظ أن مخطط العزم قد تغير اتجاهه فهل من الصحيح هنا أن نعتبر كامل الزيادة في ارتفاع التربة يسبب دفعا عكسيا؟؟ و هذا يؤدي إلى تغيير الجهة المشدودة من الجدار؟؟ 
2- هي حالة تشبه سابقتها في كون مخطط العزم يغير اتجاهه وهي كالتالي : على فرض كانت البلاطة التي نعطي البرنامج مسندا عندها في حالة موثوق و مسنود هي بلاطة مائلة كبلاطة رامب سيارات نلاحظ مع انخفاض منسوب هذه البلاطة و بالتالي منسوب المسند أيضا تتغير قيمة العزم تدريجيا للوصول إلى قيمة عزم معاكس بالجهة العزم عند وجود المسند في أعلى الجدار و كذلك مخطط الاجهادات تحت القاعدة تصبح قيمته أعظمية تحت الجدار تماما و والدفع مثلثي لا يغطي كامل القاعدة وهنا يتشارك رد الفعل في المسند عند محور بلاطة الرامب مع الدفع العكسي في قلب جهة مخطط العزم فهل مثل هذه الحالة لا يمكن دراستها باستخدام برنامج بروكون و هل في الافتراض من البداية شيء خاطئ علما أننا سنحتاج إلى بروز كبير للقاعدة b لنحصل على توزع مناسب للإجهادات تحت القاعدة و نحصل على أوزان مثبتة من التربة فوق البروز.
عذرا للاطالة و كنت اتمنى أن ارفق مثالا رقميا و بالصور لما ذكرته ولكن تعذر علي الامر من مكاني هذا ولذا اطلت الشرح عن هذه الحالات
شكرا للجهد الواضح وتقبلو كل التحية


----------



## زاد أحمد (20 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الفاضل حسان, وجزاك الله خيرا على كل هذا المجهود


----------



## حسان2 (20 يونيو 2010)

بشار خزام قال:


> بداية كل الشكر للاستاذ حسان و لجميع الأخوة المهندسن الذين أفادونا بخبرتهم في هذا المجال
> لدي سؤالين وهما من حالات صادفتني عند التصميم في برنامج بروكون وكلا الحالتين كان الجدار على حدود ملكية أو جوار (أساسه رجل بطة كما يسمى ) و هي كالتالي:
> 1- بعد تصميم الجدار على ارتفاع معين بحالة مسنود وموثوق أو بحالة الظفر و عند زيادة منسوب التأسيس لقاعدة الجدار بحوالي 2 متر تكون الزيادة طبعا من الجهتين للتربة امام و خلف الجدار ولكن البرنامج سيتعامل مع التربة في كل جهة بشكل مختلف فالاولى سيعتبرها ضغط فعال و الاخرى ضغط عكسي و هنا لن يعطي البرنامج قيم للاجهادات اسفل القاعدة ونلاحظ أن مخطط العزم قد تغير اتجاهه فهل من الصحيح هنا أن نعتبر كامل الزيادة في ارتفاع التربة يسبب دفعا عكسيا؟؟ و هذا يؤدي إلى تغيير الجهة المشدودة من الجدار؟؟
> 2- هي حالة تشبه سابقتها في كون مخطط العزم يغير اتجاهه وهي كالتالي : على فرض كانت البلاطة التي نعطي البرنامج مسندا عندها في حالة موثوق و مسنود هي بلاطة مائلة كبلاطة رامب سيارات نلاحظ مع انخفاض منسوب هذه البلاطة و بالتالي منسوب المسند أيضا تتغير قيمة العزم تدريجيا للوصول إلى قيمة عزم معاكس بالجهة العزم عند وجود المسند في أعلى الجدار و كذلك مخطط الاجهادات تحت القاعدة تصبح قيمته أعظمية تحت الجدار تماما و والدفع مثلثي لا يغطي كامل القاعدة وهنا يتشارك رد الفعل في المسند عند محور بلاطة الرامب مع الدفع العكسي في قلب جهة مخطط العزم فهل مثل هذه الحالة لا يمكن دراستها باستخدام برنامج بروكون و هل في الافتراض من البداية شيء خاطئ علما أننا سنحتاج إلى بروز كبير للقاعدة b لنحصل على توزع مناسب للإجهادات تحت القاعدة و نحصل على أوزان مثبتة من التربة فوق البروز.
> ...



الأخ الكريم بشار خزام
سبق اثارة هذه النقطة في مشاركة سابقة للأخ رزق حجاوي وقد شاركت في الحوار حولها ويمكنك الاطلاع عليها في الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188538.html

وأظن أن في هذا الحوار الجواب الشافي لتساؤلاتك


----------



## يونس الدايمي (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشار خزام (21 يونيو 2010)

كل الشكر لك أستاذ حسان و قد اطلعت على الحوار و أنا مقتنع تماما بما تفضلت به و لكن لدي استفسار حول هذا الموضوع لقد ذكرتم في ردكم أن البرنامج يبقى يعمل بشكل صحيح طالما كان ارتفاع التربة أمام الأساس ضمن الحدود التي لا تعطي قوى ناتجة عن الضغط السلبي تزيد عن القوى الناتجة عن الضغط الايجابي , اما بعد ذلك فيخرج البرنامج عن المنطق الهندسي لواقع سلوك الجدار والتربة , ولكن في مثل هذه الحالات و بغض النظر عن البرنامج أو استخدام الحل اليدوي ماهي قيمة معامل الضغط السلبي الواجب اخذها في مثل هذه الحالة و هي غير ثابتة على كامل الارتفاع للتربة كما ذكرتم في ردكم بسبب عدم وجود ضغط ازاحة كاف؟؟ فهل هناك ارتفاع محدد للتربة لها تضغط ضغطا سلبيا على العنصر و إن وجد فماهو و كيف نحدده؟؟ أم أنه الحد الذي يجعل العزم عند نعل الأساس معدوما وهنا تصمم القاعدة مثل أي قاعدة جدار عادي غير استنادي واللامركزية فقط ناتجة عن لامركزية القوى الشاقولية؟
و السؤال الثاني هو عن الحالة الثانية التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي السابقة كون رد الفعل في المسند هل من الصحيح اعتباره قوة تؤدي إلى تغيير جهة العزوم والاجهادات؟؟ في الحالة المذكورة؟؟
كل الشكر لك مسبقا على مجهودك الطيب مع امنياتي لك بالنجاح الدائم


----------



## civwaz (22 يونيو 2010)

وفقك الله يابشمهندس حسان 
موضوع متميز بالفعل
شكرا لك


----------



## mazinar2003 (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

هل من الممكن تحميل اخر اصدار من برنامج البروكون

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس _ابوالبراء (24 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس _ابوالبراء (24 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nawalid6 (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ياباشمهندس ولي سؤال بعد اذن حضرتك
هل يتم تمثيل ضغط التربة علي جدران الاستنادي في القبو في الموديل الايتابس
ام يتم حساب الجدران خارجيا علي البروكن


----------



## almomani (28 يونيو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل للاستاذ حسان على شرحه الوافي الذي افادنا كثيراً وقد تم حفظ هذا الملف ضمن مكتبتي الهندسية لسهولة الرجوع اليه جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdocivil (30 يونيو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً للمهندس حسان وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## وليد السيد زيدان (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جسيكاتوم (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الف الف الف خير وياريت هم تحجون بهيجي طريقه عن برنامج الاوتوكاد


----------



## جسيكاتوم (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## zouheirali (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم على الجهود الرائعة والمعلومات القيمة ودمتم


----------



## ضياء البهنساوي (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 

اريد من حضرتك كيفية الحصول علي هذا البرنامج


----------



## kanan (10 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يزيدك علما وفهما وينفع بك المسلمين


----------



## ود زيـــاده (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير^_^


----------



## رأفت الله خان (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed moawed (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## 8mar (1 أغسطس 2010)

:20:


----------



## myada1 (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boushy (6 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول*


----------



## emad_algashy (6 أغسطس 2010)

ايه الحلاوه دي شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## محمد فتحى زين (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا اخى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد نبيل دعبول (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نشكركم على إغناء المكتبة الهندسية بالبرامج المفيدة وشرحها


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 أغسطس 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات ‏(




1 2 3 4)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammed badri (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الأخوان والأخوات المهندسين العرب والقائمين علي أمر المنتدي أرجوا منكم أن ترسلوا لي عبر بريدي الكتروني كيفية تحليل الجدران الساندة باستخدام البروكون.


----------



## mdsayed (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## rorololo (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*تصميم جدار استنادي طوله 8 متر*

انا حديثة التخرج طلبوا مني في الشغل تصميم جدار استنادي وكوني لا املك الخبره الكافيه رئيسي في العمل بيرفض شغلي كل مره:83: :73:مين يساعدني بتصميم جدار ارتفاعه 8 متر ساااااااااعدونييييييييييي:4:


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (1 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رامي2000 (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا الاستاذ الفاضل حسان


----------



## عجب تميم (17 يناير 2011)

الله يدخلك الفردوس الاعلي مع الصديقين والشهداء ..


----------



## Jamal (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## حسام العبود (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس عصام قنطار (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا للزملاء الأعزاء


----------



## obo (24 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور-----بارك الله فيك


----------



## غانم العاصى (13 أغسطس 2011)

سعادة المهندس حسان المحترم .... بصراحة عرض جميل و شرح ممتاز .... تهانينا لك 
مهندس غانم العاصى


----------



## boushy (15 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووور-----بارك الله فيك*


----------



## م.مهدي عطيات (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## م.مهدي عطيات (1 سبتمبر 2011)

كل عام وانت بخير اخي الكريم ......بس بالنسبة لمكان وجود المسند ....شو القصد بالمسند ....وانا ماعدي اي قوى افقية بهذا الاتجاة كيف ممكن اعملها صفر


----------



## علاء زكار (1 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورين كتير يا شباب على الجهود الكبيرة


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمدالزيادي (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## احمدالزيادي (1 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 سبتمبر 2011)

حقا موضوع رائع ووافى ونامل الاستمرار فى ادراج امثلة للتصميم ببرنامج البروكن لانواع اخرى من المنشات


----------



## احمدالزيادي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمدالزيادي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*اخي الكريم اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## صقر الهندسه (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس النحيف (29 أكتوبر 2011)

حسان2 قال:


> *الأخوات والأخوة الكرام*
> *بالتأكيد لست خير من يشرح مثل هذا البرنامج ولكنني أحاول أن أساهم قليلا فيما يفيد الكثير من الأخوات والأخوة وبناء على رغبتهم وسأحاول أن يكون هذا الشرح شاملا لكل كبيرة وصغيرة في دراسة الجدران الاستنادية في prokon *​
> 
> لا بل انت خير من يشرحه بما عرف عنك من درايه ومعرفه وخبره كبيره ومشاركات اقل ما يقال عنها انها استثنائيه جزاك الله خيرا لهذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## samiisaac (7 فبراير 2012)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> في المرفقات ملف word يحوي شرح المصطلحات المستعملة في برنامج البروكون كما وردت في المشاركة السابقة ربما يفضل البعض قراءته بشكل أوضح


 هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1679341#ixzz1ljyCokp5

لا بل انت خير من يشرحه بما عرف عنك من درايه ومعرفه وخبره كبيره ومشاركات اقل ما يقال عنها انها استثنائيه جزاك الله خيرا لهذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## هيلدا (12 مارس 2012)

جزاطك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس حسان شلرح كافي ووافي


----------



## hidra_hh (30 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني وجزاك الله خير اخي حسان بس في استفسار ذكر سابقا في مناقشة انو البرنامج مابيعطي شد ابدا عالقاعدة انا حاولت احسب اللامركزية وقارنتها مع البرنامج طلع معي انو البرنامج عاطي مخطط ضغط بس والباقي شد لان اللامركزية اكبر من B/6 F بالاضافة لعدم امكانية ادخال مواصفات التربة تحت الجدار يعني اذا عنا غضار والو تماسك c=30kpa كيف ممكن دخلها وشكرا كتير


----------



## Mohamed laith (8 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (15 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله عنا وعن سائر المسلمين كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله لك على مجهوداتكم الطيبة


----------



## ashraff (16 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دلس (16 مايو 2012)

merci bcp mon frere c u travail formidable


----------



## asaad.sa (16 مايو 2012)

م حسان اريد ان اسال سؤال متى يمكن استخدام الحمل المركز على الجدار ومتى يمكن استخدام الحمل المنتظم على الجدار علما بان البرنامج يصمم لكل متر طولي من الجدار والنتائج مختلفة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## salim salim (16 مايو 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك على الشرح الجميل و المتميز


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله‌ خيرا


----------



## zine eddine (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو من الاخ الكريم 
ان يرغب با 
اعادة هذه الدروس في شكل vedio صوة+صوره
لكي يكون الفهم جيد 
وهدا رابط لتحميل برنامج التسجيل casmetia6
Camtasia Studio 6.rar
ونتواصل فيما بيننا في النقاط الغيرمفهومة
ونشرحها 
وتكون الفائدة للجميع 
اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجدي87 (23 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
في البداية نود ان نشكركم على هذا الشرح
ولكن عندي استفسار
ماهي قيم الاحمال والاوزان الحيه live loadالتي يجب مراعاتها عند تصميم الجدار الاستنادي للطريق
ونسال الله لي ولكم مزيدا من الصحه والعافيه
وشكرا


----------



## نيودريل (29 أغسطس 2013)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على بذل بعض من وقتكم معنا، بارك الله بكم.

ملتقى المهندسين العرب: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng202682/


----------



## ابو عزام الفلسطيني (8 سبتمبر 2013)

شاكرا لكم


----------



## ابو عزام الفلسطيني (8 سبتمبر 2013)

شاكرا لكم


----------



## ابو عزام الفلسطيني (8 سبتمبر 2013)

شاااااااااااااكرا لكم


----------



## muhandescivil (10 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## ghasans (3 نوفمبر 2013)

صديقي الكريم ..أرجو مساعدتي في تحميل برنامج يصمم ويدرس الجدران الإ ستنادية وباللغة العربية إن أمكن
ولك مني فائق التقدير


----------



## جمال محسن جمال (13 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما وفضلا 
هل يتم أخذ الـ active pressureعلى الـ key مهما كان مكانه واذا كان عندى طبقة من الصخر على بعد 2 متر من الحائط الساند هل من الممكن اعتبار معامل الامان للـ sliding تساوى واحد على اساس وجود صخر


----------



## جمال محسن جمال (14 يناير 2014)

هل معامل الامان للـ sliding الـ overturning ممكن أن يصل الى واحد فى حالة وجود تربة صخريه يصل جهدها الى 3 كجم/سم2 مع العلم ان هذه التربة الصخرية على بعد 2 متر من الحائط فهل يتم أخد ال sliding معى فى هذه الحاله حيث ان ارتفاع الحائط الكابولى 7 متر وخلفه ماء وردم بكامل الارتفاع وغير ممس
وك بسقف ولا بسملات


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 يونيو 2014)

جمال محسن جمال قال:


> هل معامل الامان للـ sliding الـ overturning ممكن أن يصل الى واحد فى حالة وجود تربة صخريه يصل جهدها الى 3 كجم/سم2 مع العلم ان هذه التربة الصخرية على بعد 2 متر من الحائط فهل يتم أخد ال sliding معى فى هذه الحاله حيث ان ارتفاع الحائط الكابولى 7 متر وخلفه ماء وردم بكامل الارتفاع وغير ممس
> وك بسقف ولا بسملات



دراسة الأنقلاب و الأنزلاق ليس له علاقة بجهد تحمل التربة 
اما عن كون التربة صخرية فيتوجب تحديد معامل الأحتكاك و من ثم دراسة اتزان الأنزلاق


----------



## احمد شواني (19 يونيو 2014)

مشاركات تستحق التقدير بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gamalgalaleltatawy (19 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور


----------



## bilel05 (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*Retaining wall in prokon*

السلام عليكم المهندس حسان 
سؤالي هو: لماذا عند ادخال الحمولة الخطية يكون في النتائج عدم الضرب في factor uls والنتلئج الحمولة مقسمة على 0.9 factor يرجى مشاهدة الصور المرفقة تحت وزيادة على ذالك لا ياخذ prokon المعاملات uls sls بعين الاعتبار .

Kindly we notice that in retaining wall module the ULS loads are multiplied by 0.9 factor ,in this case the moment in ULS will be reduced ,even we are providing in input 1.35 factor to SLS and ULS as shown in input and output below 

Kindly explain how the factor of 1.35 provided is not considered in the output .


FORCES ACTING ON THE* WALL AT SLS:*
All forces/moments are per m width
Stabilizing forces:


Line load of 8.00 kN/m on backfill 8.000 1.300
UDL of 10.0 kPa 13.860 2.250




FORCES ACTING ON THE WALL AT ULS:
All forces/moments are per m width 
Line load of 7.20 kN/m on backfill 7.200 1.300
UDL of 9.0 kPa 12.474 2.250


----------



## المهندس عصام قنطار (2 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس عصام قنطار (2 ديسمبر 2014)

تحياتي لكم مع إمتناني لمجهودكم الكبير .


----------



## emad abd elrady (3 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (21 فبراير 2015)

[MENTION=34003]حسان2[/MENTION]
جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك فيك وفي علمك وأهلك ومالك


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 مايو 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amrcivil (16 يونيو 2019)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## amrcivil (13 أغسطس 2019)

thank you


----------

